# Trailers which got you super excited, but then the movie sucked



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2014)

Every once in awhile there will be a super awesome trailer that will stay with you long after the movie has come out. Not only does it look like the film in question will be solid, but the editing, music arrangement, etc makes the trailer itself stand out. "Godzilla (2014)" had one of the best trailers of this year, which was far superior to the movie itself (which I still liked). 

But what about the films that end up sucking despite boasting such cool trailers? For me

- Transformers 3: The official one, in my opinion, is one of the best trailers of all time, promising a darker, edgier and apocalyptic movie. The bit where Prime tears through those robots while that epic music plays is amazing. Unfortunately, the movie was brought down by an awful first half. By the time the good stuff started happening, I just wanted to leave.

- The Last Airbender: While M. Night's involvement concerned everyone and the race lifting pissed many people off, I thought the trailers were pretty damn good. Just goes to show that "The Last Airbender" works if you just cut out an hour and a half of it. 

-Ultraviolet: An odd example that I'm sure no one remembers. But I remember thinking this would be awesome thanks to the trailer...God, I was wrong...so wrong...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2014)

it's almost easier to go down a list of sucky movies and identify the ones with good trailers.  the wolverine and xmen movies sucked but had good trailers.  or rather, you can't pick out the suck from the trailer alone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2014)

Cloverfeild was really bad in this regard.

Man of Steel i wanted to believe the hype from the trailer, but god it was just so bad.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 27, 2014)

Transformers 2.

Predators maybe... the first half was really good, the second half was meh. I am pissed that they tricked us into thinking there were dozens of predators when there were only three.

AvP 1 for sure too. It looked so goddamned epic and the movie was a let-down.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Prometheus fits this perfectly


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2014)

For me, Prometheus had an amazing trailer...but the movie was just...pretty good. Nothing special. I'll likely remember the trailer more than the movie itself.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

*Brave***


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2014)

FireEel said:


> Transformers 2.
> 
> Predators maybe... the first half was really good, the second half was meh. I am pissed that they tricked us into thinking there were dozens of predators when there were only three.
> 
> AvP 1 for sure too. It looked so goddamned epic and the movie was a let-down.



yeah, the predators trailer was downright deceptive.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2014)

Ultraviolet never had a good trailer unless you were a teenager who liked crap.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2014)

Man, that Godzilla trailer was a work of art.

Especially the teaser--just the dive team and Ligeti's piece playing while they're falling, the monologue in the background.  That gave me some legit shivers.  Then, of course, the movie suffered from Transformers syndrome, but it was OK.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

Les Miserables


----------



## Jeff (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm having trouble recalling those comedy movie trailers that basically had all the jokes in them.

For some reason I just remember the That 80's Show preview following that criterion...not a movie, but you know what I'm saying right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2014)

Terminator Salvation


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Man, that Godzilla trailer was a work of art.
> 
> Especially the teaser--just the dive team and Ligeti's piece playing while they're falling, the monologue in the background.  That gave me some legit shivers.  Then, of course, the movie suffered from Transformers syndrome, but it was OK.



The Godzilla trailer was amazing.  Such a shame that the movie ended up being a disappointment.


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2014)

Sucker Punch.  Was kinda hoping for a heavier fantasy movie but it was all psychological bullshit.  

Kinda feel the same way about 49 Ronin or whatever that new Keanu Reeves movie was last year.  Movie wasn't awful, but it was barely mediocre.  Barely.  We didn't really get 49 badass samurais.  We got Keanu Reeves and his tagalongs. 

I know there are other, recent, offenders, but I can't think of them.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 27, 2014)

Iron Man 3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2014)

Man of Steel 

Batman Dark Knight Rises 

Transformers 2


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm actually really good at deciphering trailers and knowing what to expect when I go see a movie but some movies are really good at false advertising.

-The Counselor
-Zero Dark Thirty
-The Bourne Legacy
-X-Men Origins: Wolverine




martryn said:


> Sucker Punch.  Was kinda hoping for a heavier fantasy movie but it was all psychological bullshit.
> 
> Kinda feel the same way about 49 Ronin or whatever that new Keanu Reeves movie was last year.  Movie wasn't awful, but it was barely mediocre.  Barely.  We didn't really get 49 badass samurais.  We got Keanu Reeves and his tagalongs.
> 
> I know there are other, recent, offenders, but I can't think of them.



Sucker Punch is actually a pretty depressing and scary movie.I wish they didn't promote it as an action film.


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2014)

> Sucker Punch is actually a pretty depressing and scary movie.I wish they didn't promote it as an action film.



Expectations and all that.  Wasn't the kickass live action anime I was looking for.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, Sucker Punch would have to be the one I got most hyped about.

Seemed like a live-action version of Black Rock Shooter to me, but no...no it wasn't.

It wasn't even good either.


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 27, 2014)

Sin City 2
Clash of the Titans
Ted (even though Ted wasn't that bad, I just expected more somehow)

And some of the movies already mentioned too.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 27, 2014)

Highlander Endgame, trailer had fake footage that had nothing from the actual movie(they made footage just for the trailer which had a different plot, scenes and dialogue from movie).


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

dat OD deception


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2014)

In recent memories, Gravity.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 28, 2014)

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug

:thisshit


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 28, 2014)

Cloud Atlas

The movie didn't suck, but honestly I was expecting a masterpiece. It was average.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2014)

After the How to Train Your Dragon 2 trailer I expected it to blow the first one out of the water. It didn't.


But it was still pretty great.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Ted (even though *Ted wasn't that bad*, I just expected more somehow)
> 
> And some of the movies already mentioned too.





Grimmjowsensei said:


> Cloud Atlas
> 
> *The movie didn't suck*, but honestly I was expecting a masterpiece. It was average.





Stunna said:


> After the How to Train Your Dragon 2 trailer I expected it to blow the first one out of the water. It didn't.
> 
> 
> *But it was still pretty great*.



aww man this thread went to shit in no time


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2014)

NSU is right

wtf this isn't the let down thread 

this is the movie had a good trailer but the movie was balls

not hey man I was let down but you know it was still p great

fuck dat


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

Most Movies have god awful trailers with similar musical scores to them that are just so fucking overplayed. Frankly I find it hard to even give a shit about them anymore. I tend to dislike most trailers.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles I guess 

Oh hey I guess I joined the bandwagon of people NOT FOLLOWING THE THREAD RULES by listing an average movie with good turtles and shit everything else.. ( Irony, how does it work)


----------



## Batman4Life (Nov 9, 2014)

Iron Man 3 trailer had me thinking it was gonna be the best movie of the franchise... How i was wrong


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2014)

^ I agree

I thought Skyline would be good..


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 10, 2014)

Inception and Prometheus.


----------



## Sadako (Nov 12, 2014)

Thor 2. If I wanted to see lame gags I would've watched Dr Dolittle.


----------



## Mallow (Nov 12, 2014)

Prometheus.



Batman4Life said:


> Iron Man 3 trailer had me thinking it was gonna be the best movie of the franchise... How i was wrong


lel what? It certainly was, which isn't saying much.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2014)

Man of Steel, Green Lantern, Brave.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 12, 2014)

Man of Steel.

Iron Man 3 was supposed to be darker and grittier, but instead we got a lame comedy show.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 12, 2014)

Mallow said:


> lel what? It certainly was, which isn't saying much.



Iron Man 3 was the best movie of the franchise?


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2014)

Prometheus without a doubt 

Man of steel as well. Much much better trailers


----------



## Violence (Nov 27, 2014)

Tron Legacy


----------



## Bielec (Nov 29, 2014)

The last airbender movie, trailer got me hyped, movie was...


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2014)

Stoker.....


----------



## Violence (Dec 2, 2014)

Frozen   .


----------



## Goldgroger (Dec 12, 2014)

Skyline for me ...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2014)

The trailer for _Star Wars, Episode II: Attack of the Clones_ was very ominous, displaying brief scenes of the film interspersed with the sound Darth Vader's breathing, but the film itself was somewhat disappointing. It was not a complete failure, since it did have some awesome moments, notably any scene in which Dooku was involved, but it still did not live up to the legacy of the original trilogy.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Stoker.....


----------

